# Cwc Wobbling



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Got my CWC back again from menders, this time it has come with a wobble in the entire movement wobbles a bit in the case, could this be as the glass hasnt been put in properly? the case only opens from the front so it cant be the movement screws missing as there were never any there


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Which model, a G10?

It doesn't sound like the mender did a good job, whatever model it is.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure it is this one, with the sealed back and eta 2750 movement


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

needs a recessed tension ring, bought one yesterday, will see how that goes


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

New glass in, not resolved the wobbling, does anyone know whether it is supposed to have a spacer ? Or does anyone else have one with a movement that wobbles?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

well its almost back again, ANOTHER new glass, number 5 if i am not mistaken, new cannon pinion, minute wheel, hour wheel, has stopped wobbling on this glass


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Thomasr.

Let's hope that you've won over the wobble.

Looks a great little watch. Tons of character. Now I hope that your movement ceases to move.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

well its back, running and not wobbling!!!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> not sure it is this one, with the sealed back and eta 2750 movement


Interesting, do you have any pictures of the back?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

this is the only one i found in my photobucket, will take a wider shot one at some point


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> this is the only one i found in my photobucket, will take a wider shot one at some point


Is the back and the case all made from one solid piece of steel then?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

yes is all one piece to improve the dust & water resistance


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> yes is all one piece to improve the dust & water resistance


I like the idea of that, I did start to wonder if it was a lot of hassle to change batteries......before my brain slapped me in the face for wanting to know how to put a battery in a hand wound watch


----------

